# Germany Crit-air certificate.



## yarpie (Dec 12, 2008)

Or whatever its called! For driving in Low Emmission Zones.
Applied yesterday morning on line at about 10:30 and our Postie DELIVERED it this morning at about 11:40 !!!!!!!!!!!!! From BERLIN !!!!!
First class post and German efficiency or what?!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Living where I do I think its "or wot" >


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yup. Germans still got it. I got my sticker from a tiny garage in a little village in the Black Forest. The owner used to wave and smile when we met in the village. I strolled into his garage to apply for the disc. Sit! WTF! His office was furnished with state of the art computer with THREE screens. Seems he was in touch with Berlin, Skylab and CIA! (I jest). After interrogating me for several minutes, my German is awful, he agreed to sell media sticker. "I will show you here to schtick did schticker" he announced. "Ah", I replied." Mein wohlmobile is oop die hills". "Nesser mind, I vill showen sie on mein auto". So we had to go out onto the forecourt for a full demo of where to stick said sticker on the windscreen. Jeez thought I was back in kindergarten again.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

To be honest, that's one reason why I like Germany. Their thoroughness and kindness leaves nothing to chance or incorrect interpretation. 

.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Just remember to keep off the grass



Always see those signs in Germany


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

yarpie said:


> Or whatever its called! For driving in Low Emmission Zones.
> Applied yesterday morning on line at about 10:30 and our Postie DELIVERED it this morning at about 11:40 !!!!!!!!!!!!! From BERLIN !!!!!
> First class post and German efficiency or what?!


What site did you use to apply and what is cost please. Thanks, Ivan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

charlieivan said:


> What site did you use to apply and what is cost please. Thanks, Ivan


I used this one cost €6
https://www.berlin.de/labo/mobilitaet/kfz-zulassung/feinstaubplakette/shop.86595.en.php


----------



## yarpie (Dec 12, 2008)

Charlieivan, see next posting below - that is the one I used and thank goodness he posted that because I wouldn't have been able to copy from the Email and paste it into here!
It did cost 6 euros and I've just seen on their confirmation of receipt of my order they got it at 15:09 which even more amazing!
Cheers.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Forgive my ignorance, but why do you have to ask Berlin for these discs, don´t you have them in the UK for big cities yet?


----------



## yarpie (Dec 12, 2008)

In a word. - no! except for the congestion charge in London.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But I thought there was a big fuss about CO2 in the UK.

What about all the other EU countries don't they have them either?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why do you have to ask Berlin for these discs, don´t you have them in the UK for big cities yet?


 the only one that imposes an emissions zone is London - no doubt others may follow in time. London uses an Automatic Number Plate Recognition System (ANPR) to check if a vehicle complies or not


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for making that clear fats.
I remember reading a little while back someone had mistakenly gone into the London no go zone to take his son or daughter home, I suppose he had a fine in the post :frown2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Thanks for making that clear fats.
> I remember reading a little while back *someone had mistakenly gone into the London no go zone *to take his son or daughter home, I suppose he had a fine in the post :frown2:


there are 2 separate zones in London which carries charges. the Low Emissions Zone covers most of Greater London (basically most of the area inside the M25) and the Congestion Charge which is a fee for driving any type of vehicle (with some exceptions) in parts of Central London on weekdays and was brought in to cut down on traffic and get people onto public transport. so a driver could get 2 charges if they are stupid enough to ignore all the signs pointing these facts out. why anyone wants to drive in Central London however if they don't live there is beyond me as it's always been a nightmare!


----------

